# Christmas Lamb leg



## ahakohda (Dec 25, 2022)

Decided to add some eastern flavor to our Christmas dinner.
Saffron rice with whole lamb leg.
Lamb was seasoned and marinated in spices for 24 hours. Wrapped and baked 4 hours at 400f.
Turned out wonderful.


----------



## tbern (Dec 25, 2022)

Looks delicious !!


----------



## SmokinEdge (Dec 25, 2022)

Looks fantastic from here. I love lamb. Yum


----------



## jcam222 (Dec 25, 2022)

Looks great. What spices did you use?


----------



## ahakohda (Dec 25, 2022)

For smaller leg.
1tbsp Paprika, salt to taste , 2 tsp minced garlic, 1 tsp cumin, 1tsp allepo pepper, 1tsp black pepper, 1 tsp coriander, 1 tsp turmeric -all mixed in 1/2 cup olive oil, 3 Tbsp vinegar and lemon juice from fresh lemon.

Cut leg and cover all over with marinade. Save whatever left. Marinate 24 hours.

Spread whatever marinade was left again. Tightly sealed in parchment and foil on the bed of onion, garlic, cloves and stick of cinnamon.

Baked at 400f for 4 hours. Time depends on size of leg. Mine was 8lb
Use brush to mop juices and go all over the leg. 

For rice.
Heat up 3Tbs olive oil in pan. Drop in 2-3 bay leafs, cinnamon stick, few cloves and few cardamom seeds. Let them fry on medium heat 2-3 minutes. Add 2 tsp of minced garlic. Fry for one minute.
Add 3 cups of washed and soaked basmati rice. Fry for 3-4 minutes.
Add 4 cups of chicken or beef broth. And put on high heat. Quickly evaporate liquid from top of the rice.
In bowl put some saffron and add boiled water. Stir until orange and freely add all over rice.

Reduce heat to very low level. Cover pan and safely cover with thick towel. Let stand for 40 min


----------



## Brokenhandle (Dec 25, 2022)

Great looking meal!

Ryan


----------



## bauchjw (Dec 25, 2022)

Awesome looking meal!


----------



## Hockeydudde (Dec 29, 2022)

Looks good.
Sliced shots?


----------

